# African Cichlid Tank



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've decided on african cichlids in the 75g tank. it's filled with water now, sand substrate, working out kinks in the filtration, everything should be up and running, ready to start the cycle tomorrow. im going to head to the store and grab some limestone and river rocks...

im trying to decide on mbuna, malawi cichlids, doing a straight 100% tanganyikan tank...what i DO know is that i want all the fish from the same lake, and even the same region of the same lake. so does anyone have any good stocking ideas? i want a functional breeding colony of fish, hopefully between 15 and 20 inhabitants. any ideas?

i'd like to stay away from anything that grows in excess of 5 or 6". thanks again.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

from what ive read limestone is not reccomended. check out some landscaping places in your town, usually you can find some awesome looking rocks for very cheap. ive kept mbuna in the past theyre colorful and active but the most intersting fish ive kept have to be tanganyikans and honestly you wont regret getting into tangs even tho it seems like theres a lot of homework to do because of the various personalities thats part of the fun. work on your scape man it makes your tank that much more interesting. if you decide to go with tanganyikans i can help you put a stocklist together depending on what you like.
good luck


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Limestone is fine for African cichlids and other high pH loving fish, just be wary of rocks that look like they have iron in them. Tufa is another good rock if you can find it...it is super light weight and easily shaped.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

here's what im thinking

12 Cyprichromis leptosoma
4-6 (eventual pair) Eretmodus cyanostictus
4-6 (eventual pair)Julidochromis ornatus
4-6 (eventual pair)Chalinochromis brichardi
3 Lamprologus occelatus
2 Neolamprologus brevis
6 Xenotilapia ochrogenys

only issue is that everywhere i see them for sale, they're all $10+ each. haha. that's gonna be some expensive livestock!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

just make sure theyre non jumbo cyps.
your list looks good the only concern i would have is with the shelldwellers and the xenos, they both occupy the bottom of the tank and the ocellatus have been know to be pretty territorial. most will tell you to drop the xenos but you never know it might work if you set up your tank right. the downside to these fish are the prices i agree, but if you get your stocklist at once just order them from a supplier. are you looking for f1s or wc?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

probably F1's, as i've heard they're just like WC but suffer less parasites.

who's a reputable supplier?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

dont use limerock
use lava rock or crushed coral , that will keep ph high , if not u always can use baking soda ( as i did) 
if more info let me know







i just got out of cichlids after 4 years

+ check fish for agressivity level , cichlids are mean SOBs


----------

